# Ich gehe in die Arbeit



## Frank78

Persönlich habe ich diesen Satz noch nie von einem Muttersprachler gehört, als äquivalent für "Ich gehe zur Arbeit" bzw. "Ich gehe auf Arbeit". Letzteres kann nach meinem Empfinden bedeuten "Ich gehe jetzt" oder allgemein "Ich bin zur Zeit beschäftigt"

In einem anderen Thread sagt Sokol, "Ich gehe in die Arbeit" ist in Österreich aber *auch* in Deutschland verbreitet.
Nun möchte ich gern wissen, wo das in Deutschland benutzt wird und/oder wem es bekannt ist.

Mitteldeutschland=unbekannt/ungewöhnlich​


----------



## Ralf

Ich habe "in die Arbeit gehen" häufig in Süddeutschland, vor allem in Bayern, gehört und denke, dass es dort fast schon standardsprachlich verwendet wird.

Ralf


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne es auch, ich denke ich kenne es aus Südthüringen, wo ich als Kind gelebt habe, bin aber nicht sicher, ob es in Sachsen auch gebräuchlich ist.


----------



## nurdug51

In Franken ist es genauso häufig zu hören wie: ich gehe zur Arbeit.

Ich gehe _auf_ Arbeit ist _kein_ korrektes Deutsch.


----------



## sokol

Frank78 said:


> In einem anderen Thread sagt Sokol, "Ich gehe in die Arbeit" ist in Österreich aber *auch* in Deutschland verbreitet.


Nicht ganz. 
Ich habe geschrieben, dass das in Österreich durchaus üblich ist - "and I guess elsewhere too", da ich in der Tat glaube, dass dieser Gebrauch nicht ausschliesslich auf Österreich begrenzt ist.

In Österreich ist das in jedem Fall standardsprachlich - bzw. würde im Gegenteil "Ich gehe auf Arbeit" als fremd (und sogar falsch) empfunden werden. - "Ich gehe zur Arbeit" würde ich für Österreich aber auch akzeptabel finden ("in die Arbeit" ist aber meinem Empfinden nach üblicher, und auch häufiger).

Natürlich kann ich nicht dafür sprechen, wie diese Wendung etwa in Bayern bewertet wird, ich würde mich jedoch sehr wundern, sollte "in die Arbeit gehen" in Bayern nicht üblich sein (lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren ).


----------



## Frank78

Ich denke in/nache/auf Arbeit sind alles regionale, nicht standardsprachliche Varietäten.


----------



## sokol

Um mehr als nur Vermutungen zu liefern:

Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch (5. A. 2003):
_(ugs. auf A. gehen
zur A. gehen, fahren
_
Laut Duden soll also "zur" standardsprachlich und "auf" umgangssprachlich sein.

Was völlig (wirklich völlig!) meinem persönlichen Empfinden für die Situation in Österreich entspricht - "auf Arbeit gehen" klingt zumindest fremd für mich, wenn nicht falsch (siehe oben), und "in die Arbeit" empfinde ich als die üblichere und richtigere Variante in österreichischer Standardsprache.
Übrigens auch jemand bei gute Frage (nämlich legata1 - wobei ich aber im Profil keinen Hinweis auf den Wohnort finde).

dict.cc bezeichnet "in die Arbeit" als "österr. ugs." - wiederum, meinem Empfinden nach ist das in Österreich auch Standardsprache.

ostarrichi.org nun führt "in die Arbeit/Schule gehen" als (in diesem Fall) österreichisch-standardsprachliche Entsprechung für "zur Arbeit/Schule gehen" an; siehe auch dieser Eintrag (bei _ostarrichi _kann man davon ausgehen, dass standardsprachlich verschriftete Einträge zumindest in der Standardsprache gültig sind, oft auch im Dialekt).

Und das *Österreichische Wörterbuch* (38. Auflage) hat leider bei "Arbeit" diese Wendung nicht angeführt, nennt aber "in die Schule gehen" (und zwar nur diese Variante, "zur Schule gehen" ist im ÖWB nicht verzeichnet).

Bei "Schule" nennt jedoch auch der Duden beide Varianten - "in die" und "zur".

TheFreeDictionary nennt wiederum auch bei "Arbeit" beide Varianten - "in die" ist dabei auch nicht irgendwie (umgangssprachlich oder regional) markiert.

Manche (siehe diese Diskussion: bitte beachtet, der ursprüngliche Thread-Titel war "in die Arbeit" und ist dann offenbar später von jemandem auf "an die Arbeit" geändert) sagen anscheinend sogar "an die Arbeit gehen" - und meinen dabei "in die/zur Arbeit". 

Man kann's drehen und wenden wie man will - in Österreich ist "in die Arbeit" sehr üblich, sehr häufig, und sicher nicht falsch.
In Deutschland wird diese Variante zumindest verwendet; ob sie in Deutschland auch als standardsprachlich empfunden wird - da will ich mich nicht einmischen.


----------



## Frank78

sokol said:


> Um mehr als nur Vermutungen zu liefern:
> 
> Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch (5. A. 2003):
> _(ugs. auf A. gehen
> zur A. gehen, fahren
> _
> Laut Duden soll also "zur" standardsprachlich und "auf" umgangssprachlich sein.
> 
> Was völlig (wirklich völlig!) meinem persönlichen Empfinden für die Situation in Österreich entspricht - "auf Arbeit gehen" klingt zumindest fremd für mich, wenn nicht falsch (siehe oben), und "in die Arbeit" empfinde ich als die üblichere und richtigere Variante in österreichischer Standardsprache.
> Übrigens auch jemand bei gute Frage (nämlich legata1 - wobei ich aber im Profil keinen Hinweis auf den Wohnort finde).
> http://www.dict.cc/deutsch-englisch/in+die+Arbeit+gehen+[österr+].html



Du stimmst dem Duden zu, dass es umgangssprachlich ist, aber sagst dann es klingt dir fremd. 

Ich hab auch nie bezweifelt, dass es in Österreich verwendet wird, wie könnte ich. Ich frage mich nur (bzw. die anderen hier), in wie weit es in Deutschland benutzt wird.


----------



## Hutschi

nurdug51 said:


> In Franken ist es genauso häufig zu hören wie: ich gehe zur Arbeit.
> 
> Ich gehe _auf_ Arbeit ist _kein_ korrektes Deutsch.


 
Südthüringen, genauer der südliche Thüringer Wald, gehört zum oberfränkischen, genauer itzgründischen Dialektbereich. Also kenne ich es doch dorther und nicht aus Sachsen, denn hier habe ich es sehr selten gehört - und dann von Verwandten.

Hier üblich sind: "Ich gehe zur Arbeit" und "Ich gehe auf Arbeit".


----------



## Robocop

sokol said:


> Manche sagen anscheinend sogar "*an *die Arbeit gehen" - und meinen dabei "in die/zur Arbeit


In meinem Sprachbereich bedeutet "an die Arbeit gehen" oder "sich an die Arbeit machen", dass man etwas in Angriff nimmt. 
Zum Beispiel: 
"Los jetzt Leute, genug gequatscht, gehen wir an die Arbeit (lasst uns mit der Arbeit beginnen)!"


----------



## Frank78

Robocop said:


> In meinem Sprachbereich bedeutet "an die Arbeit gehen" oder "sich an die Arbeit machen", dass man etwas in Angriff nimmt.
> Zum Beispiel:
> "Los jetzt Leute, genug gequatscht, gehen wir an die Arbeit (lasst uns mit der Arbeit beginnen)!"



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich auch. (Gegend Sachsen)


----------



## Derselbe

Bamberger Sprachraum: "Ich geh auf Ärbät(Schreibweise unbekannt)" 
Evtl. auch "Ich geh nei [Arbeitsplatz]." Z.B.: "Ich geh nei die Bosch."
Auch sehr beliebt: "Ich geh nei'n Kino." Was wohl eine Verkürzung für "in den Kino gehen" darstellt 

geil oder?


----------



## mfw

Hier in Süddeutschland hört man "zur Arbeit" genau wie "in die Arbeit", wobei ich persönlich ersteres besser finde....

"auf die Arbeit" klingt für mich komisch/falsch.


----------



## sokol

Frank78 said:


> Du stimmst dem Duden zu, dass es umgangssprachlich ist, aber sagst dann es klingt dir fremd.


Nein, ich stimme dem Duden weder zu, noch widerspreche ich dem Duden - ich habe nur geschrieben "laut Duden _soll _..."; womit ich meine - es steht so im Duden, entzieht sich aber meiner Beurteilung, tendenziell bin ich aber natürlich bereit, dem Duden Glauben zu schenken - für umgangssprachlichen Gebrauch in Deutschland (und nicht in Österreich): gewöhnlich ist der Duden ja eine verlässliche Quelle.

Und Robocop - ich persönlich verstehe unter "an die Arbeit gehen" genau dasselbe wie du; ich habe ja lediglich eine Quelle zitiert, wo in der Tat "an die Arbeit" im Sinn von "zur/in die Arbeit gehen" gebraucht worden ist: das Beispiel ist ja "echt" und nicht erfunden - nochmals: "Trotz Krankheit an die Arbeit gehen". (Ein Krankenschwester-Forum-Beitrag aus dem Jahr 2007, um das nochmals deutlich herauszustellen. )

Da in diesem Fall ja wohl eindeutig nicht "eine Arbeit in Angriff nehmen/beginnen" gemeint ist, sondern die Arbeit (nach oder trotz Krankheit) (wieder)aufzunehmen.
Ich betone - auch mir ist dieser Sprachgebrauch völlig fremd.  Irgendwo im deutschsprachigen Raum scheint das aber (anscheinend) üblich (möglich) zu sein.


----------



## Aloski

"Ich gehe auf Arbeit". kommt mir nicht bekannt vor.
Im Sueden Bayerns sagt man: Ich geh in die Arbeit.


----------



## uworissimo

Hutschi said:


> Ich kenne es auch, ich denke ich kenne es aus Südthüringen, wo ich als Kind gelebt habe, bin aber nicht sicher, ob es in Sachsen auch gebräuchlich ist.


 
Als Dresdener kann ich euch sagen, dass mir "in die Arbeit gehen" noch NICHT untergekommen ist. Im Raum Sachsen würde man es definitiv als falsch ansehen.

Sachsen ist da ziemlich konform mit dem Duden. Richtig empfunden werden: *auf Arbeit gehen* oder *zur Arbeit gehen*
(Auch wenn wir einen gewöhnungsbedürftigen Akzent sprechen, die Grammatik darf ruhig standard bleiben )
Grüsse!


----------



## Aloski

"Sachsen ist da ziemlich konform mit dem Duden." Und der Duden ist konform mit Martin Luther, aus Sachsen. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Frank78

Aloski said:


> "Sachsen ist da ziemlich konform mit dem Duden." Und der Duden ist konform mit Martin Luther, aus Sachsen. Ist das richtig?



Besser kann man´s nicht sagen.


----------



## Lykurg

Naja, zwischen Luthers Frühneuhochdeutsch und dem heutigen Hochdeutsch gibt es schon den einen oder anderen Unterschied, und zum heutigen Sächsisch... 

Ich sehe "auf die Arbeit" als regionale Form an, die im Norden sehr unüblich ist (bzw. als falsch empfunden wird). "In die Arbeit" war mir völlig unbekannt.
Standardsprache ist in meinen Augen nur "zur Arbeit".

"Auf die Schule" wird dagegen von "zur Schule" unterschieden: "Auf welche/was für eine Schule gehst du denn?" / "Sie geht noch zur Schule."
"In die Schule gehen" kann sich entweder auf das Gebäude beziehen, oder auf ein geistiges Schülerverhältnis ("bei jemandem in die Schule gehen").


----------



## shakespy

Das ist mein erster Kommentar!

Die Diskussionen ist sehr interessant für einem Ausländer wie ich...

Auf Wiedersehen!!!


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Hier im Westen Deutschlands sagt man wohl "zur Arbeit gehen" oder "Auf DIE Arbeit gehen" standardsprachlich. "Auf Arbeit" würde ich dagegen in Ostdeutschland verorten, "in die Arbeit" im Süden.


----------



## Aloski

"Auf die Schule gehen".                   
Man koennte erwähnen:
Ich gehe auf die Bank, auf das Gericht, auf die Post, auf die Universität...  . 
.. (aber: ich gehe in die Kirche) 
Kann man das "auf" dann verwenden, wenn man es mit Institutionen zu tun hat?


----------



## Frank78

Aloski said:


> "Auf die Schule gehen".
> Man koennte erwähnen:
> Ich gehe auf die Bank, auf das Gericht, auf die Post, auf die Universität...  .
> .. (aber: ich gehe in die Kirche)
> Kann man das "auf" dann verwenden, wenn man es mit Institutionen zu tun hat?



Richtig, aber nur wenn man zum Zweck der Institution dorthin geht.(ähnlich wie "at" im Englischen)

Ich gehe auf die Uni=Ich bin Student, Ich gehe in die Uni=Student oder Besucher.


----------



## sokol

Aloski said:


> "Auf die Schule gehen".
> Man koennte erwähnen:
> Ich gehe auf die Bank, auf das Gericht, auf die Post, auf die Universität...  .
> .. (aber: ich gehe in die Kirche)
> Kann man das "auf" dann verwenden, wenn man es mit Institutionen zu tun hat?


Auch da gibt es wieder Unterschiede im Gebrauch.
In Österreich heisst es nur "in die Schule gehen" für normalen Schulbesuch, "auf die XY-Schule" wäre aber möglich, um zu betonen, dass man in eine bestimmte (XY)-Schule geht.

Dagegen "auf die Bank/das Gericht/die Post/die Universität" auch so in Österreich, ebenso "in die Kirche" (und nur so!). - Eine Institution ist allerdings auch die Kirche, die Eselsbrücke funktioniert also leider nicht perfekt.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> Richtig, aber nur wenn man zum Zweck der Institution dorthin geht.(ähnlich wie "at" im Englischen)


 Wie meinst Du "ähnlich wie 'at' im Englischen"?

Im Englischen verwendet man "at" gar nicht, wenn es darum geht, irgendwohin zu _gehen _(egal zu welchem Zweck). 

Vielleicht habe ich etwas missverstanden.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Wie meinst Du "ähnlich wie 'at' im Englischen"?
> 
> Im Englischen verwendet man "at" gar nicht, wenn es darum geht, irgendwohin zu _gehen _(egal zu welchem Zweck).
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich etwas missverstanden.



I´m *at* school (I´m a student and attend a class there)
I´m *in* "xxx" High School today (e.g. I work there as an electrician for some days) 

Or am I wrong?


----------



## elroy

I'm afraid so, at least for American English.  (I think that it's different in British English, and I know there are lots of EO threads on the topic.)

In American English:

I'm at school. = I am a student *and right now I am physically at the school that I attend.
*
I am *in *X High School today.  [At least I would never use this sentence.]

See this thread.


----------

